# Help Sore Throat!



## mohamed (17/3/14)

Hi everyone .so im officially three days stinky free .but i have been vaping for 7 months now ..iv noticed that im getting a sore throat not flue related .i did experience this in the pass.my question is .is it low nic ?.too much vaping ? Or should i rather try lung hits instead of mouth to lung? Im vaping 12 mg juicy vapor ry4 70 30 vg pg 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

That's expensive juice. Probabilities are that it is the PG, but you say is just 30 PG? Try drinking more water maybe.


----------



## johan (17/3/14)

@mohamed congratulations on the 3 days! Regarding sore throat I'm sure someone will come with the right answer - something to do with you that might be allergic to either PG or VG (not sure which one is the common cause).


----------



## mohamed (17/3/14)

Think i should give the water a shot 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/3/14)

@mohamed , also try a higher conc of VG , i found 70/30 a bit harsh on my throat , i much prefer 50/50 .


----------



## BhavZ (17/3/14)

PG is the more common allergy equating to about 5% of the population with VG being on about 2% of the population.

It could be the concentrate that is used for the flavour but I noticed that I got a sore throat with 70 pg and with 18mg nic so the nic could also be a bit too high.


----------



## Andre (17/3/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @mohamed , also try a higher conc of VG , i found 70/30 a bit harsh on my throat , i much prefer 50/50 .


He said it is 70 VG, which is why I find it strange.


----------



## mohamed (17/3/14)

Yes it is 70 vg 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamed (17/3/14)

Got me some halls eucalyptus too ease the throat 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (17/3/14)

oops , i spead read that wrong .. aah well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/3/14)

My answer is drink water and Vape VM Menthol Ice! But this is based on my experiences and cannot be considered informed...


----------



## Riaz (17/3/14)

mohamed said:


> Hi everyone .so im officially three days stinky free .but i have been vaping for 7 months now ..iv noticed that im getting a sore throat not flue related .i did experience this in the pass.my question is .is it low nic ?.too much vaping ? Or should i rather try lung hits instead of mouth to lung? Im vaping 12 mg juicy vapor ry4 70 30 vg pg
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



what coils are u using? when last have they been cleaned/ changed?


----------



## Silver (18/3/14)

Sorry to hear

Hope the throat is feeling better.

Only saw this post now.

My suggestion would be to put in a new coil and try again - as @Riaz suggested
If that doesn't work, my suggestion would be to try a different juice altogether. Try two or three different manufacturers.


----------



## mohamed (19/3/14)

All good now ..think it had to do with the coil @ riaz thanks 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

mohamed said:


> All good now ..think it had to do with the coil @ riaz thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk



lovely stuff bru

glad you sorted


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Good enjoy vaping


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/3/14)

Just a point. When vaping a strong flavour you sometimes cant taste the coil burning. You can feel it though that extra scratch in the throat. You also don't taste it as much if you doing lung inhales but again feel it. After a while you get use to the nuances of your setup. I can pick up a burnt or finished coil before it starts tasting bad. Took me a while though. Same as I can pick up when the bat on my mechs need a charge. The worste is that ash taste from m a seriously burnt coil reminds me to much of stinkies.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (19/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Just a point. When vaping a strong flavour you sometimes cant taste the coil burning. You can feel it though that extra scratch in the throat. You also don't taste it as much if you doing lung inhales but again feel it. After a while you get use to the nuances of your setup. I can pick up a burnt or finished coil before it starts tasting bad. Took me a while though. Same as I can pick up when the bat on my mechs need a charge. The worste is that ash taste from m a seriously burnt coil reminds me to much of stinkies.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk



i hope i get to that stage soon


----------



## RezaD (14/4/14)

I had this the whole damned weekend....in fact it is still there. I could be coming down with something but on the other hand I suspect one particular flavour which is passion fruit. I made a pinacolada passion mix (12mg nic 50/50 mix) on Thursday evening and it came out so good I was chain vaping it till Saturday evening (I remember doing 3ml in my pt2 mini on Saturday alone. Yesterday I woke up with a seriously raw throat - used some Orochlor (sp?) and felt a bit better. I switched to another flavour and it was a lot more bearable but it is still there but man oh man does that mix taste awesome..............I just found an ADV and now I have to leave it!!!!!


----------



## Zodiac (14/4/14)

I don't think its necessary to leave it @RezaD, i think problem is purely related to overdoing it ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (14/4/14)

I agree with Zodiac, try mixing in some other flavours during the day in a second tank and see how that goes


----------



## RezaD (14/4/14)

Zodiac said:


> I don't think its necessary to leave it @RezaD, i think problem is purely related to overdoing it ?



That's what my wife said!!!!!! LOL

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------

